# Amazing Coffee Art



## banksy95 (Apr 25, 2013)

This is an amazing video worth checking out, wish I could do that


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I bloody hate that pen art in coffee. Bet it was cold and tasted shit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always think of myself as more autistic than artistic......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> I bloody hate that pen art in coffee. Bet it was cold and tasted shit.


Its free-pour or show 'em the door


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Its free-pour or show 'em the door


Have to agree I'm afraid.

I think that what he's doing is akin to some amateur doodle's on top of a not-particularly-good-looking foam.

Check this out:






Now that's a god-damned rosetta!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Rosetta in a dish


----------



## drhird1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, amazing

Sam


----------



## merittaman (Jul 19, 2013)

wow...just wow.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Pointless! I bet it was cold anyway


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I imagine he gets it done fairly quickly, should still be pretty hot.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pointless? possibly. Jealous ? definately


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

pointless? also if it was cold the milk would've totally collapsed. I think it's impressive if I could do it I am sure I would.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

DFK's Homer is better


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

and tastes far better no doubt


----------

